# Postfix: Cannot flush mail queue



## sniper007 (Feb 6, 2009)

since i stopped postfix daily getting the following message:



> Feb  6 02:04:00 fbsd7 postfix/postqueue[11985]: fatal: Cannot flush mail queue - mail system is down


----------



## sniper007 (Feb 9, 2009)

It seems that *daily_queuerun_enable="NO"* to /etc/periodic.conf solve the problem.


----------

